# Privy smells?



## Dump Digger (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm very new to privy digging, I've read up some on it, and I think I may have found at least one brick lined privy.  Problem is, there are no bottles in the 'privy', or any other kind of trash.  I have found a few broken pieces of glass, and a handful of nails, and one iron piece, but I can't be quite sure.  

 My question, however, is do mid to late 1800's privies still smell of urine?  (I can hear your resounding "EW" clearly.)
 The dirt is very dark and rich, as one would suspect, but it smells strongly of urine.  Is this something common, even in privies as old as this one?

 Thanks,
 - L


----------



## Dump Digger (Feb 10, 2004)

We haven't found any fecal matter, just the smell.  I don't think it could have been used any time recently.  I have to admit, I'm puzzled.  I suppose I could've mis-smelled the smell, so to speak.

 I'm pretty sure I hit the bottom.  I dug deep enough to stand in it, and I'm about 5'5.  I used the probe to find the surrounding wall, and dug down until I hit a brick bottom.  About a foot before I hit the 'bottom', I ran into a little clay, and a pocket of mortar.  I suppose I'll dig up the bottom bricks, and see whats underneath.  I managed to slide my probe between two of the bricks on the bottom, and I pushed the probe down about 2 feet, and felt no resistance.  I couldn't probe further, due to the fact that I'd have to push on the handle with my foot and wouldn't be able to retrieve it.  

 I found a couple broken bottle bottoms, and a large file, like the kind used for sharpening tools and things.  I can't tell you if its old or not, unfortunately I'm not too familiar with 1800's tools.  

 As you said, they may not have used it as a privy/dump.  I may know where the dump is, and if its where I think it is, it'll take a few years before I get to the 1800's era trash.  Its a mini land fill, complete with a mini sea of 40s/50s/60s soda bottles.  Its possible the prior owners of the land dumped in the same place the other families dumped at.

 There are 2, maybe 3 other depressions in the ground like the one I'm currently digging in.  I'm holding out hope that when I get to the bottom of those, I'll find that lovely treasure chest full of bottles that I keep dreaming about.  []

 Thanks for the reply.

 - L


----------



## vinnie max (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey guys, Just another quick question if you don't mind. Was it a common practice to plant lilac bushes back in the day, in the middle of your farm dump. I suppose to make every thing smell a bit better. The dump I have been working on the last couple years has these pesty bushes everywhere. Oh well, I am sure I am not the first person. LOL 
                                                                                                   Kevin L


----------



## Bluegrass (Mar 7, 2004)

Also...watch out for the ones that have already been dug. I've found a few of those in my time and you won't find much in them!!! Even dipped privies usually have some sort of a use layer with a bottle or two in the corners. You can tell it's been dug when there's no true layering throughout the pit and the fill seems too loose for 120 years of compaction. A bunch of unembossed or damaged bottles--added to the above-- means it's probably been hit.
 I've never found a brick floor in a privy--perhaps it's a cap of some sort and there's another use-layer beneath that. If the walls continue below that brick floor, you can be pretty sure there's more. If you probe down diagonally, you should be able to feel if the walls continue or not. Good luck.

           John.


----------

